# Seeking TF RP



## Charrburn (Feb 5, 2017)

Hi!


----------



## Fortebx (Feb 7, 2017)

up for those kind of rp. though i rp mainly on skype and discord


----------



## Madoneverything (Feb 7, 2017)

I can, though I do it on FA or dA.


----------



## Peachfurr (Feb 12, 2017)

I would be 300% down for that, I got Discord and kik.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Feb 27, 2017)

I can do Discord- I've never tried a transformation RP but I write plenty of TF stories XD I play male or female, whichever you would need (or can TF gender as well)


----------



## Knightmayfair (Mar 7, 2017)

I could help you with your RPing desires.  I have Discord.


----------



## LycanTheory (Mar 8, 2017)

I love TF stories, artwork and just the general thought of TF. <3


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 8, 2017)

LycanTheory said:


> I love TF stories, artwork and just the general thought of TF. <3


Yeah me too! :3


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 8, 2017)

What exactly is TF? I'm new to this fandom too.


----------



## Knightmayfair (Mar 8, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> What exactly is TF? I'm new to this fandom too.


TF means, "Transformation".   Basically an RP involving one char transforming into a different species, race, etc.


----------



## Square-Wave_Kittycat (Mar 8, 2017)

Knightmayfair said:


> TF means, "Transformation".   Basically an RP involving one char transforming into a different species, race, etc.


Ohh okay! That's would be my kind of rp. Especially if it's human to animal.


----------



## Knightmayfair (Mar 8, 2017)

Square-Wave_Kittycat said:


> Ohh okay! That's would be my kind of rp. Especially if it's human to animal.


Glad I could help.


----------

